# Review of a "5mW" Violet-Emitting Laser Module



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 14, 2009)

This is a long page with at least 28 images on it; dial-up users please allow for plenty of load time.
All your base are belong to us.






*5mW Violet-Emitting Laser Module, retail $22.11 (www.dealextreme.com...
Manufactured by: (Unknown/not stated)
Last updated 10-30-09
*​










(In reference to the small padded vanilla envelope I received from DealExtreme at 4:32pm PDT on 10-13-09):
{_sung like the Foreigner song "Feels Like the First Time"_}





This is a violet-emitting laser pointing device - often called a "laser pointer" but because its output exceeds 5mW, cannot actually be called a "pointer". Well, not legally anyway.

It is based on the relatively new Blu-ray diode laser, which is a directly-injected laser diode emitting laser radiation near 405nm in the violet part of the spectrum instead of having a number of crystals and stuff in the optical train to convert a longer wavelength into a shorter one - a technology used most frequently with yellow, green, and blue lasers.

It comes in an all-metal body (probably brass), and feeds from two AAA cells - which are included so you need not rush to the store before you can use this laser.

* Although this is sold as the "5mW 405nm Blue-Violet/Royal Purple Laser Pen", its output exceeds 9.60mW - so I must call it a "module" on this website; rather than a "pointer" as it reads on the product's pocket clip.





SIZE






To get the laser to turn on, first be certain that there are two AAA cells installed in it. If there isn't, then install them (see directly below), and _THEN_ you can go hose something down.





Press & hold down the button on the barrel to send a cornucopia of coherent violet photons cascading from the aperture (opening) on the front of the unit. Release the button to turn the laser off.






To change the batteries in this laser, unscrew the laser at the center, carry the front half to a bridge over deep water (the Golden Gate Bridge would be ideal; however, the Juneau-Douglas Bridge would also suffice here), and throw it over the side so that it goes "blub blub blub" all the way to the bottom of Gastineau Channel with all of the bowling balls that were lobbed over that bridge in the 1950s and 1960s...O WAIT!!! THAT'S THE GOOD PART!!! So just set it aside instead.





Remove the used AAA cells from the rear half of the laser, and dispose of or recycle them as you see fit.

Insert two new AAA cells into the rear half of the laser, orienting them so that their button-ends (+) positives go in first.

Screw the front half of the laser back on, and be done with it.
Aren't you glad that you didn't throw that front part of the laser over the side of the Juneau-Douglas Bridge now?









This is what the Jueau-Douglas Bridge looks like...or what it look*ED* like anyway before it was replaced in 1976.





And this is what the bridge looks like now.

Current usage measures 105.40mA on my DMM's 400mA scale.







This is a laser module, not a flashlight meant to be thrashed and abused. So I won't throw it against the wall, stomp on it, try to drown it in the {_vulgar term for feces_}bowl or the cistern, run over it, swing it against the concrete floor of a patio, use a large claw hammer to bash it open in order to check it for candiosity, fire it from the cannoñata (I guess I've been watching the TV program "Viva Piñata" too much again



- candiosity is usually checked with a laser-type device on a platform with a large readout (located at Piñata Central), a handheld wand that Langston Lickatoad uses, or a pack-of-cards-sized instrument that Fergy Fudgehog uses; and the cannoñata (also located at Piñata Central) is only used to shoot piñatas to piñata parties away from picturesque Piñata Island), send it to the Daystrom Institute for additional analysis, or inflict upon it punishments that a flashlight may have inflicted upon it.

This is a directly-injected laser though, who's active components are the driver circuit, the laser diode, and the collimating lens. So it should withstand accidents better than a DPSS (diode pumped solid state) laser - the type of laser assembly found in yellow (593.5nm), green (532nm) and blue (473nm) laser modules. These lasers have several additional components (crystals, filters, etc.) in the optical train, and you can knock them out of alignment by doing little more than looking at them the wrong way. And if any of these components are knocked out of whack, you'll no longer get your yellow, green, or blue laser beam.




Though you still do not want to intentionally drop your Blu-ray laser because it's a precision optical instrument.

This is a wonderful little laser, and to use "1337 5p34k" ("leet speak"), "this laser ROXORS!!!"






























Beam photograph of this unique laser on the test target at 12".
*Beam image bloomed; beam is smaller than this in reality!!!*

That white & blue color does not really exist; the spot appears to be a very deep royal purple to the eye.
Digital cameras have a tough time at these wavelengths.

And yes, I know that the colors purple and violet are two different critters, but the phrase "royal violet"
would not make very much sense; however, most everybody knows what "royal purple" looks like.

Purple is a mixture of red & blue; violet is a spectral color, encompassing wavelengths of ~390nm to ~410nm.

*Power output measures 9.610mW on a laser power meter.*






Beam photograph on a wall at ~10'.
Again, that white & blue color does not really exist.

Those colored graphics toward the left are my "Viva Piñata" posters, that clock on the right that looks like a gigantic wristwatch is my Infinity Optics Clock, and that sign that's so colorful and gay*** to the right of that clock is my LED ''SIGNS'' Sign. 
You should also be able to rather easily see two of my SpongeBob SquarePants plush (Squidward Tentacles & Patrick Star) and a Digimon plush (Greymon)





Photograph of an oscilloscope screen, showing that this laser is true CW (continuous wave), not pulsed or quasi-CW.





Spectrographic analysis of the Blu-ray laser diode in this product.





Same as above; though the spectrometer's response band was narrowed to a range of 395nm to 415nm to pinpoint wavelength.
Wavelength (peak value) appears to be ~404.550nm, which is well within specification for this laser diode.





Same as above; though the spectrometer's response band was narrowed again to a range of 400nm to 410nm to pinpoint wavelength with even more accuracy.
Wavelength (peak value) appears to be 402.860nm (shorter than the initial measurement), which is well within specification for this laser diode.





Spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of a uranated* glass marble when irradiated with this laser.





Spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of the NIA (National Insulator Association) 2009 Commemorative Insulator in uranated* glass when irradiated with this laser.

***_"Uranated" - infused with an oxide of uranium, **NOT** gone potty on.




Commonly referred to as "Vaseline glass" because it has
a distinct pale yellow-green color when not being irradiated._

Note spelling: "ur*A*nated", not "ur*E*nated","ur*I*nated",
"ur*O*nated", "ur*U*nated", or sometimes "ur*Y*nated". 






Fluorescence of the pink body of a Patrick Star plush (stuffed critter) when irradiated with this laser.





Spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of the teeth of a Plankton plush (stuffed critter) when irradiated with this laser.





Spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of the blue body of a Gary the Snail plush (stuffed critter) when irradiated with this laser.






Beam cross-sectional analysis (X-axis).





Beam cross-sectional analysis (Y-axis).
_Images made using the ProMetric System by Radiant Imaging._






And just for "funzees", here's a photograph of an Exveemon plush with this laser. Exveemon is blue, and has a weapon called a "Vee Laser".
Veemon, digivolve to...EXVEEMON!!!
{shouting} *VEEEEEE LASERRRRRRRRR!!!!!!*

The Vee Laser isn't blue, but Exveemon himself is, so I believed it appropriate for a web page about a *Blu-*ray laser.



​


*TEST NOTES*:
Test unit was purchased from the DealExtreme website on 09-16-09, and was received on 10-13-09.

Product was made in Hong Kong.
A product's country of origin really does matter to some people, which is why I published it on this web page.

Laser labelling is not correct; the label indicates that this is a CDRH Class IIIa laser product - emitting less than 5mW, but I measured it at 9.610mW which makes it a CDRH Class IIIb laser product.

*** Gay = bright & lively, ****NOT**** homosexual.








*UPDATE:* 00-00-00





_*PROS*_:
Color is vibrant and unusual for a handheld laser
Uses batteries that are common and relatively inexpen$ive
Beam is clean, with no severe speckling or other artifacts (evil little things outside the main beam) visible



_*CONS*_:
Improperly labelled for power output (this is what nocked that last ½ star off)
Just the usual for lasers which do not affect rating anyway







*

MANUFACTURER: Unknown 
PRODUCT TYPE: Violet-emitting laser module 
LAMP TYPE: Sony Blu-ray laser diode 
No. OF LAMPS: 1 
BEAM TYPE: Very narrow spot 
SWITCH TYPE: Momentary pushbutton on/off on barrel 
CASE MATERIAL: Metal (probably brass) 
BEZEL: Metal; laser diode & optics recessed into it 
BATTERY: 2x AAA cells 
CURRENT CONSUMPTION: Unknown/unable to measure 
WATER RESISTANT: Light splatter/weather-resistance only 
SUBMERSIBLE: NO WAY HOZAY!!!




ACCESSORIES: 2x AAA cells, fiberboard storage/presentation case 
WARRANTY: Unknown/not stated 


PRODUCT RATING:









*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 15, 2009)

*BTTT*: Added a photograph of an oscilloscope screen showing true CW operation, and performed a spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of the NIA (National Insulator Association) 2009 Commemorative Insulator in uranated* glass when irradiated with this laser.

*_"Uranated" - infused with an oxide of uranium, **NOT** pissed on._


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 16, 2009)

*BTTT*: Added a photograph and performed a spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of the pink body of a Patrick Star plush (stuffed critter) when irradiated with this laser.


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice review, I always laugh out loud when I read your reviews:laughing:. I’m pretty sure you’re the only person that is sillier then me. I’m totally uneducated “to my standards at least” when it comes to lasers. How does this compare to say….a wicked laser’s Green 5mw as far as perceived power / throw. I know it may produce more output, but because of the odd color spectrum how does the human eye perceive it VS. the above mentioned laser? My sister has that one “the Wicked laser 5mw” and I want one that will throw farther but with a cool color like this one:thumbsup:.


----------



## k0shi (Oct 27, 2009)

whoa I've been out of the laser scene for a while lol these are really nice!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 30, 2009)

*BTTT*: Performed spectroscopy of the fluorescence of the teeth of a Plankton plush (stuffed critter) and of fluorescence of the blue body of a Gary the Snail plush when irradiated with this laser.


----------



## mattmagic100 (Nov 18, 2009)

thats a really good in depth review. good job. i never really like the low power type of violet laser mostly cause you can barely see them on a dark wall.


----------



## mattmagic100 (Nov 18, 2009)

o and i think that that stuffed animal thing goes really well with the laser. :twothumbs:twothumbs hahaha if only it was realll.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Nov 18, 2009)

$load iWantMoreThan5mw ,8,1


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Nov 18, 2009)

Were you planning on busting it open (i.e. disassembly to see if it is potentiometer-modifiable?)


----------

